# balde



## Qcumber

Is Spanish _balde_ "vain" used in Tagalog? The common phrases in which it occurs are_ de balde_ "free, gratis" and _en balde_ "in vain"?


----------



## epistolario

No. We only use *balde* to mean *bucket *or* pail*.


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> No. We only use *balde* to mean *bucket *or* pail*.


Thank you.


----------

